# What is this ??



## locovan

I have this little baby in my garden and we have been warming it up but we cant feed it.
It is very tiny but I dont believe its a mouse as the body is as round as the head.
Is he a door mouse as I have a larger adult one who lives in a tree in my garden


----------



## Techno100

I imagine a rat


----------



## locovan

Oh Goodness really :lol: and we thought he was so cute


----------



## Techno100

I could be wrong? but it has very BIG back feet.
They make very good pets apparently :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Perhaps mother was moving the brood and dropped one in panic


----------



## greenasthegrass

I too think it's a rat cute all the same. How is it living if you are not feeding it?

Greenie


----------



## spykal

"No, no, no. Is a special kind of hamster. Is filigree Siberian hamster." :lol:


----------



## dbar

Defo Rattus norvegicus (brown or sewer rat).

I would put it back where you found it. Rats (including baby rats) produce ultrasonic chirps, which this rats mother will respond to.

On the other hand............you may want to buy a rat trap or call the council - there is clearly a rats nest near by.


----------



## aldra

I think there is prob/ a rat nest near just about every body

do occasionally see the odd rat in the garden but never for long, attracted by the pond and come to drink

Does not bother me, life is to short for me as well as them :lol: :lol:

My daughter has two pet rats, she loves them make very intelligent pets

Aldra


----------



## 96299

Just put it out for the Kestrels  

Steve


----------



## tonyt

Don't let Manuel hear what you're saying.


----------



## Jennifer

I too think it is a baby rat by the size of its feet.

We all do live within 10ft of rats, so nothing new there, but myself, I do not like to see them, and do not encourage them by feeding the birds.

Put it back where you found it Mavis, it will have a better chance of survival, or not, as the case may be.


----------



## locovan

It has gone --we do live by the salt Marshes so rats must be around and neighbours are all tidying their gardens for the winter.
As the sun came it it did wake up and get stronger and get onto its feet. 
We went out and it had climbed out of the box I put it in and the yellow duster.
It walked around when we went out it has disappeared.
I like to think it was a brown rat and I have so enjoyed seeing the little thing just as long as his brothers and sisters dont think they can live here I dont mind :roll: 
Thanks for all your help I could see he wasnt a field mouse because he didnt have the button eyes.


----------



## MoonSurfer

*its a woodmouse*

From the pictures it looks like a woodmouse. Large ears golden coat, underside white, with small golden or buff coloured patch near shoulders, but not extending to shoulders.

They are very precious, take good care as they are becoming rarer these days.


----------



## Pusser

Definately a rat and in China they make wine from baby rats.

Rateau Mouton Rothschild translated from the Chinese .. bwottle la wat boozie 

8)


----------



## sparky20006

I once bought a golden labrador puppy that turned out to be a golden hamster so I can't advise you.


----------



## peejay

I hope it hasn't wandered into your kitchen or UB40 might be writing a song about it.

8) 

Pete


----------



## caulkhead

As Basil would say, "its a rat Manuel! You do have rats in Spain? Or did Franco have them all shot? " 

I seem to remember that he also said, "cuddle that and you'll never play the guitar again."

Caulkhead


----------

